# 1st cycle EQ/Winny 50mg eod? What results can i expect? PLEASE REVIEW CYCLE!!



## randy841 (Mar 11, 2004)

Could everyone give me opinions on the following TWO SCENARIOS of AAS cycle and what I can expect. I am looking to get leaner and more muscular.

1] 12-16 wks Eq at 200mg for first and last two weeks and in between at 400mg-600mg

2] 12-16 wks Eq [same dosage as above] with Winny TABS 50mg every day OR injections 50mg EOD for 6 wks 
[HOWEVER WITH WINNY THERE ARE WORRIES ABOUT HAIR LOSS, SINCE IT IS FOR 6 WKS NOT AS WORRIED]
- WHAT WOULD YOU RECOMMEND WINNY PILLS OR INJECTIONS SO THAT THERE ARE NOT ANY POTENTIAL LIVER PROBLEMS?

plus ancillary drugs following 3rd wk off Eq for 4 wks w/ clomid and Nolva
HOW LONG SHOULD ONE DO PCT FOR AND HOW IN TERMS OF DOSAGES?
----
In this cycle, the chemical compounds in the AS have been meticuloulsy analyzed for their benefits (i.e. esters) and drawbacks and carefully researched for safety purposes I.E. sides effects, maximizing long term gains. This along with various other cycles are the safest as I have carefully put them together in my opinion.

MOST WORRIED about : Hair Loss and Gyno--other problems usually resolve themselves at the conservative dosages I am planning. 

EXPECTATIONS: Looking for a cutting cycle with 8-15 pounds gain in muscle for long term gain and fat loss of 5-7% with no more than 2 cycles a year. 

IF NECESSARY I want to stay away from test b/c it aromatizes fast and converts to DHT [MY REAL WORRY=HAIR LOSS] rapidly among other problems. Most I am willing to take if system shuts down is 125mg per wk of cyp or enat.

WILL NOT TAKE UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCS [strong androgenics]: Anadrol, D-bol, Halo, Tren, etc.

GENERAL PREFERENCES FOR AAS ETC.: Deca [but progesterone worries], Growth Hormore, Anavar, EQ, Winny?

I AM WILLING TO INVEST UP TO $1500-$2000+ A CYCLE IF 75% + gains could be kept with proper diet and training in mind pre/during/post cyle

CURRENTLY USING: Creatine at 5-10grams daily + Whey Protein once on workout days

Age: 25
5'9"
210LB
15-17% body fat
Training 8yrs + [4 years off from Sept 1999-Aug 2003]
TRAIN 4-6 times wkly 1:30-3:00 hrs + cardio/abs etc.
Bench 275lb * 4-8 
Squat 315 * 8-10

HOPE YOU GUYS CAN HELP---all suggestions and experiences will be taken into perspective!!!


----------



## Just a guy (Mar 11, 2004)

dude... you NEED test in this cycle... if not.. i hope your not married because your new name will be Captain Limp dick...

As for 200mg the 1st week and last week of EQ... If anything Front load with a higher dose or just run the 400mg's ALL the way through.. dont TAPER your dose.. Winstrol is Very hard on the hairline... probably harder than Test...

50mg EOD of winstrol is pointless... Winny is winny...  The pill form is a little harsh on the liver but nothing milk thistle cant handle


----------



## Just a guy (Mar 11, 2004)

your Real worry shouldnt be hairloss... Most gear heads shave there heads because of the hairloss... ME.. i have had no problem.. and i run a shitload of gear


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

MPB? Drop that winstrol idea right now, dont buy it or if you have it get rid of it.


----------



## randy841 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> MPB? Drop that winstrol idea right now, dont buy it or if you have it get rid of it.



Mudge you mean the hair right and what is MPB.

Guys thanks for clearing up the hair loss issue a little bit, since I had many mixed reviews from reading many posts...and from what I am hearing here from you--it may not be a good idea at all.

WOULD EVEN A SHORTER 4 WK CYCLE OF SAY 25-50MG WINNY BE JUST AS HARSH?

IS ANAVAR ANY BETTER THAN WINNY?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 11, 2004)

MPB is Male Pattern Baldness....Winny is very hard the hair(and the joints btw)...I agree with JAG...add test to the cycle...just take lots of preventative measures....

if you want to prevent hairloss run propecia(finastride) with your cycle...You could also try Nizzerol(bad spelling) shampoo



> EXPECTATIONS: Looking for a cutting cycle with 8-15 pounds gain in muscle for long term gain and fat loss of 5-7% with no more than 2 cycles a year.



I think those are not attainable gains. Im not seeing 15 pound gain on a cutting cycle. Espically since your just running EQ/winny.

No amount of EQ, winny, or var Is going to give you 15 lb of lbm.
Id reccomend a test/eq cutter...but even from test/eq I still dont think you will see 15lb while trying to cut...


----------



## Just a guy (Mar 12, 2004)

I wouldnt be surprised if you did run EQ and winny and you only gained 5 pounds...  All EQ does is boost the Protein synthesis... the 5 pounds would be permanent more than likely... but if you "did" gain 15 pounds....  I would be impressed... and they would most likely be Very Retainable...  But like mudge said... I just dont see that happening.  And if your cutting... Be ready for hunger pains that EQ is going to give you... from my expiernce if you try to cut with EQ and dont eat much... your gonna be Ill.. thats inevitable.

You got your work cut out for you randy...  I say screw it.. get some test and bulk up... you will be happier bench pressing 300 pounds than trying to lose the fat just yet....  IF your all about losing weight... get some Clen or T3... im lucky.. if i feel like losing some fat im already on Thyroid medication (im hypo thyroid) so i just up my dose... heh


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2004)

Cut or bulk, trying to imrpove LBM by 15 pounds and loose a huge 5-7% bodyfat at the same time are very high expectations.

If you were a diet guru and a heavily experienced lifter I bet someone could do it, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## randy841 (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks for your input guys!


----------

